# Vibragate?



## jbvdhove (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu mon iPad air 2 hier et il est super... quand il se tait.
Des que je mets du son, même a volume moyen, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un subwoofer en mains. Il vibre terriblement, c'est très desagreable, je dirais 50% d'un vibreur...
Je me rends compte sur les forums que je ne suis pas le seul.
Quelqu'un a le même probleme ici? Ou alors Apple a ajouté une fonction vibromasseur? ;-)
Bonne journée,


----------



## adixya (25 Octobre 2014)

Y en a-t-il d'autres qui confirment ?


----------



## jeje57155 (25 Octobre 2014)

Salut, aucun souci avec les haut-parleurs j'ai aussi été surpris, mais c'est la finesse de l'iPad qui produit cette sensation j'ai vu sur un forum anglais que effectivement tout le monde a le même "problème" moi y compris mais ça ne me dérange pas ...

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1807295


----------



## jbvdhove (25 Octobre 2014)

Certains disent qu'ils n'ont pas ce problème, ce qui me laisse croire qu'il y a une anomalie, peut-être dans une série.

Ce n'est pas le cas sur les iphone et ipad précédents. 

En jouant sur l'égaliseur de Musique.app, ça ne change rien.


----------



## jeje57155 (25 Octobre 2014)

Si certains disent le contraire c'est je pense un mensonge, tout les test ou impressions sur cette iPad Air 2 aborde le sujet des vibration sonore des HP comme quoi chaque nuance de son est ressenti par les vibrations ...


----------



## jbvdhove (25 Octobre 2014)

On verra comment ça évolue. Certains parlent de légère vibration. Après à chacun sa sensibilité.

On ne met pas des gros caissons de basses dans une Rolls Royce. On est dans un produit de luxe. Steve Jobs aurait viré toute une équipe s'il avait eu ça en mains.


----------



## jeje57155 (25 Octobre 2014)

J'avoue que ça semble être ironique par rapport au prix de ta la tablette et son segment haut de gamme, mais je pense que le fait d'avoir voulu amincir encore plus cette iPad a pour conséquence certains désagrément. Affaire à suivre mais je pense que en aucun cas c'est un défaut sur quelques iPad ...


----------



## adixya (25 Octobre 2014)

Je suis à l'apple store et effectivement ca vibre sacrément en haut parleur... Avec le son au Max. Sinon ça va c'est tolérable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h29 ----------

Ca fait ça un peu aussi sur les iPad Air 1, mais moins c'est vrai...


----------



## Yaya31832 (26 Octobre 2014)

En passant d'un iPad 2 à un iPad Air, j'avais ressenti la même chose, un peu désagréable au début et par après on ne s'en rend plus compte une fois habitué. IPad Air 2 arrive demain, je verrai ça &#128521;


----------



## adixya (26 Octobre 2014)

Oui non mais avec l'amincissement de la structure et la mise en place de haut-parleurs plus puissants, effectivement ça ne peut que renforcer le phénomène. Après, c'est vrai que ça fait cheap.

Mais bon , je n'ai jamais utilisé mon iPad Air en volume maximal de haut parleur, j'utilise l'écoute au casque en règle générale, et même sur haut parleur il est rare d'avoir à pousser le volume a fond.


----------



## ed71 (27 Octobre 2014)

Plusieurs cas : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6626518?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## jeje57155 (27 Octobre 2014)

Je pense que en aucun cas ce sont des cas isolés, tous les iPad air 2 on se problème, ce n'est pas un défaut, sur tout les forums concernant l'iPad Air 2 toutes les personnes l'ayant acheté ont remarqué ces petites vibrations, de plus j'ai 12 collègues qui ont acheté ce nouvel iPad, ils l'ont comme moi tout le temps sur eux au boulot, les 12 ont cette vibration des haut-parleurs ... Et même ceux en présentation en boutique... 
No stress


----------



## ed71 (27 Octobre 2014)

Véracité de ce message ? j'espère que oui car cela gâche vraiment le produit !

"According to others, a cover can partially fix the vibration issue but,  not a small number of users are starting to complain. When more iPads  are sold, the issue will be more obvious and influential. However, some  of them found the issue may exists only in the devices that were made  within a special time frame. Even more unbelievably, one of the  anonymous post say he who works for apple in the China manufacturer that  actually this issue has already been found by Apple field engineer as  early as one week ago.  This is a issue about the speaker, and its  frequency was wrong and has caused the back to resonate with the speaker"


----------



## cillab (27 Octobre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Oui non mais avec l'amincissement de la structure et la mise en place de haut-parleurs plus puissants, effectivement ça ne peut que renforcer le phénomène. Après, c'est vrai que ça fait cheap.
> 
> Mais bon , je n'ai jamais utilisé mon iPad Air en volume maximal de haut parleur, j'utilise l'écoute au casque en règle générale, et même sur haut parleur il est rare d'avoir à pousser le volume a fond.




bonjour  ipad 2 et ipad air son a font pas de vibrations  nikel


----------



## dani31 (28 Octobre 2014)

Pareil.

Je l'ai essayé hier soir, et même avec le son très faible on sent ces vibrations à l'arrière de l'iPad.

Concernant les personnes qui ne ressentiraient pas ces vibrations, je pense qu'elles n'y prêtent pas autant attention que certaines, tout dépend de la sensibilité des individus.

Un échange pour moi ne servirait à rien.

De temps en temps je remarque comme un petit grincement quand j'appuie sur le bouton volume du bas, surement qu'il n'est pas très bien positionné.

Apple fait de très bons produits mais malheureusement la cadence infernale de production pousse à ce genre de désagréments non compatibles selon moi avec le tarif demandé, mais bon on est tout de même bien en face de la meilleure tablette du marché, iOS y étant comme d'habitude pour beaucoup.

Il n'empêche que cette histoire de vibration me gave car je trouve cette sensation désagréable !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h16 ----------

Ensuite pour finir je ne comprends pas qu'Apple fasse une erreur pareille, la finesse n'excuse rien, l'iPhone 6 est très fin aussi et ne vibre pas comme ça !

Non je pense plus à un problème de conception !

C'est dingue qu'une entreprise comme ça fasse une bourde pareille !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2014)

Votre iPad est-il dans un étui (il paraît que ça atténue les vibrations) ?


----------



## ed71 (28 Octobre 2014)

http://iphoneaddict.fr/post/news-137131-certains-ipad-air-2-vibreraient-plus-raison


On va voir dans les jours à venir si cela touche des premières séries ou si c'est du 100%, pour l'instant.. ?


----------



## MaitreYODA (28 Octobre 2014)

Moi qui voulait acheter l'iPad Air 2 demain, je pense que je vais attendre un petit mois en espérant tomber sur une série ou le problème est corrigé...

Voilà une raison de plus pour ne pas se précipiter lors de la sortie d'un nouveau produit Apple


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2014)

Effectivement, à niveau sonore moyen, ça fait un peu " subwoofer entre les mains " mais rien de dramatique selon moi.

Ça doit être le prix de la finesse (en tout cas, je ne ressentais pas ça avec mon iPad 4 qui était bien plus épais).


----------



## dani31 (28 Octobre 2014)

Bon j'ai fait une demande de remboursement directement depuis le site d'Apple, un transporteur doit m'appeler pour venir le récupérer.

Je l'ai acheté de nouveau sur leur site, là au moins j'aurai pas de refurb, et le numéro de série correspondra à celui de la boite.

Si jamais ça fait pareil (et il y a de grande chance) je le garde, j'en conclurai que c'est normal pour ce modèle.


----------



## ambolomadn (28 Octobre 2014)

Je Confirme , le mien a le même problème et je l'ai eu Samedi.dois-je retourner à l'Apple Store pour demander un remboursement ?


----------



## dani31 (28 Octobre 2014)

ambolomadn a dit:


> Je Confirme , le mien a le même problème et je l'ai eu Samedi.dois-je retourner à l'Apple Store pour demander un remboursement ?



Je dirais qu'il y a 95% de chance qu'un échange ne serve à rien, donc ou ce problème te gêne vraiment et tu te fais rembourser et tu te prends un ancien iPad, genre un iPad Air 1, ou alors tu fais comme moi, tu te fais rembourser, tu repasses commande, et si le nouveau fait pareil tu le gardes, moi c'est ce que je vais faire, il doit être conçu de cette manière cet iPad.

Personnellement l'iPad je le vais le garder des années, et ça m'emmerderait d'acheter une ancienne génération, la puissance est quand même bien supérieure aux anciens, sans parler du touch id que je trouve très pratique (que j'ai sur mon iPhone depuis plus d'un an).


----------



## jeje57155 (28 Octobre 2014)

Pour moi ce n'est pas un problème exclusivement sur une certaine s&#279;rie d'iPad air 2, tout les iPad Air 2 que j'ai pu voir au boulots, chez des amis ou en Apple Store, Fnac ... TOUS on ce "soucis" je pense que changer d'iPad ne servira a rien ... Et je pense surtout que les vendeurs en Apple Store ne mettraient pas des iPad ayant en soucis en présentations pour les clients, ils les test avant pour avoir un produits sans défauts à présenter ! 
Donc pour certains c'est gênant, pour d'autres, pas du tout
Et je suis curieux de savoir ce que les personnes de chez Apple réponde quand on demande le remboursement de son iPad pour ce motif ...


----------



## MaitreYODA (28 Octobre 2014)

Ils sont obligé d'accepter, c'est sous 14 jours. Et je pense qu'ils sont un minimum compréhensif.

En effet ce problème à l'air de toucher une majorité d'appareils, je pense que les prochaines séries produites seront dépourvues de ce problème. En tous cas je l'espère fortement.


----------



## dani31 (28 Octobre 2014)

Je fais un petit HS, avez-vous des pixels morts ? Moi aucun sur le premier que j'ai reçu, j'espère que ce sera pareil sur celui de remplacement !


----------



## jeje57155 (28 Octobre 2014)

dani31 a dit:


> Je fais un petit HS, avez-vous des pixels morts ? Moi aucun sur le premier que j'ai reçu, j'espère que ce sera pareil sur celui de remplacement !




Justement, je n'ai aucun soucis sur cet iPad pas de pixel mort, pas d'écran jaune, pas de fuite de lumière en aucun cas je prendrais le risque de changer personnellement


----------



## dani31 (28 Octobre 2014)

jeje57155 a dit:


> Justement, je n'ai aucun soucis sur cet iPad pas de pixel mort, pas d'écran jaune, pas de fuite de lumière en aucun cas je prendrais le risque de changer personnellement



Ben faut dire que j'ai un soucis au niveau du bouton bas du volume, de temps en temps quand j'appuie dessus je sens comme un petit clic, au tout début de ma pression.

Donc ça plus les vibrations, ça a fini de me décider.

Je croise les doigts pour n'avoir aucun pixel mort !


----------



## MaitreYODA (28 Octobre 2014)

Tient d'ailleurs petite question: 
Si j'achète un iPad Air 2 à la Fnac et que j'ai un pixel mort, je peux directement le ramener à l'Apple store pour qu'ils me l'échange ou je dois absolument passer par la Fnac?


----------



## adixya (28 Octobre 2014)

Si il y a un phénomène de résonance, ça tient à la forme de la structure. Il va falloir qu'ils retouchent légèrement la conception pour éviter ce phénomène en mettant un élément  qui change la fréquence de vibration problématique de l'iPad de telle façon à ce que l'iPad ne soit plus excité par les vibrations du son émis par le haut parleur.


----------



## Starrk (28 Octobre 2014)

dani31 a dit:


> Je fais un petit HS, avez-vous des pixels morts ? Moi aucun sur le premier que j'ai reçu, j'espère que ce sera pareil sur celui de remplacement !


 
Salut,
moi j'ai eu un soucis de pixel mort qui m'a poussé à le changer. Coté vibration au bout de 5 minutes dans les mains avec le son assez fort niveau confort c'est pas top.

sinon vous pensez qu'avec le temps les vibrations peuvent avoir des répercutions sur l'écran ou les composants de l'ipad??


----------



## dani31 (29 Octobre 2014)

Alors voilà j'ai reçu ce matin l'iPad de remplacement, il a EXACTEMENT les mêmes vibrations à l'arrière que le premier, il ne sert strictement à rien de changer l'iPad.

Par contre le bouton du volume n'a pas le même soucis que le premier, pour rappel le bouton bas du volume grinçait un peu, là aucun soucis.

J'en conclu donc que cette vibration même à volume bas est normal sur cet iPad Air 2, j'espère qu'une mise à jour logicielle réduira ce désagrément, en baissant les basses par exemple.


----------



## robertodino (29 Octobre 2014)

Tim doit aimer ce genre de vibrations, non?


----------



## MaitreYODA (30 Octobre 2014)

J'en profite pour reposer ma question: 
Si j'achète un iPad Air à la FNAC et que j'ai un problème (pixel mort par exemple), je peux le ramener à l'Apple store pour me le faire échanger ou je dois obligatoirement passer par la Fnac ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2014)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> J'en profite pour reposer ma question:
> Si j'achète un iPad Air à la FNAC et que j'ai un problème (pixel mort par exemple), je peux le ramener à l'Apple store pour me le faire échanger ou je dois obligatoirement passer par la Fnac ?



Le mieux est que tu le ramènes là où tu l'as acheté.

Au pire, tu te fais rembourser et ensuite tu as en acheter un autre à l'Apple Store.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2014)

oui mais si le délai de rétractation de 14 jours est passé: il ne pourra plus se le faire rembourser...

Alors que chez un Apple store, si pixels morts il y a, la prise en charge sera plus rapide et "meilleur"

Il faut savoir que la FNAC ne traite pas elle meme le pb de pixels morts etc etc, elle sous-traite!


----------



## MaitreYODA (30 Octobre 2014)

Ok merci 
J'hésite entre l'Apple store et la Fnac parce que avec la fnac j'ai les 5% de réduction.
En gros y a pas une énorme différence avec l'Apple store, mais cette petite différence paie la coque 

Le problème c'est que j'ai pas confiance en cette génération d'iPad, donc si y a le moindre problème, le fait de l'avoir acheter a l'Apple store serait quand même très pratique.
Cruel dilemme!


----------



## adixya (30 Octobre 2014)

Bon bah même si ce n'est pas gravissime comme problème ca m'embête de lâcher mon iPad Air 1 pour un truc qui a un problème de vibration.
Je vais attendre le Air 3.
Dommage pour Touch ID


----------



## dani31 (30 Octobre 2014)

Sur un forum américain un gars a dit qu'apparemment il a fait changer le siens et il n'a plus de problème de vibration maintenant.

Moi personnellement je l'ai fait changé et pareil !

Qui l'a échangé et n'a plus ce problème de vibration ?

Merci pour vos réponses c'est important, car ceux qui ont des iPad défectueux sauront qu'une série non défaillante existe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h48 ----------

Voici la source :

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1807295&page=16

"There is no shame in exchanging it. They will exchange for any reason within 14 if you are dissatisfied. Better to do it now than regret it later. The apple dude said he had seen a few exchange and returns for this reason. Mine was pretty bad at most volumes. The new one doesn't have the problem. I'm not imagining that the vibration is way less on this new one"


----------



## jeje57155 (30 Octobre 2014)

1 seul personne sur je ne sais combien d'acheteurs ... C'est clairement n'importe quoi ce qu'il raconte


----------



## adixya (30 Octobre 2014)

Oui c'est plutôt lui qui est tombé sur une série "défectueuse" lol


----------



## jeje57155 (31 Octobre 2014)

Je viens de recevoir la smart case que j'ai commandé pour cette iPad, elle atténue pas mal les vibrations des hauts parleurs ! Par contre pour le prix c'est cher pour une qualité qui est pas top ...


----------



## dani31 (31 Octobre 2014)

J'ai commandé ça :

http://www.devicewear.com/ridge-ipad-air-2/

Elle arrive aujourd'hui, je la trouve plus pratique que la smart case, elle a plus d'angles d'inclinaison, la smart case n'a qu'une seule position pour regarder une vidéo, et encore elle n'est pas super stable, alors que la devicewear est super esthétique, multi positions et pour ne rien gâcher elle est deux fois moins cher que la smart case !

En plus avec la smart case on ne peut pas faire tenir debout la tablette si on la pose sur un lit par exemple, sous risque qu'elle tombe souvent, là aucun risque.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h54 ----------

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, 40% de remise sur la devicewear avec le code 40off


----------



## cillab (31 Octobre 2014)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> Ok merci
> J'hésite entre l'Apple store et la Fnac parce que avec la fnac j'ai les 5% de réduction.
> En gros y a pas une énorme différence avec l'Apple store, mais cette petite différence paie la coque
> 
> ...



 achete le chez APPLE  pour quelques sous si tu a un bléme tu sera bien content d'un échange rapide et GRATUIT


----------



## nokiwi (1 Novembre 2014)

J'ai commandé l'iPad Air 2 sans l'avoir testé au préalable à la Fnac et devrais recevoir lundi. 

Je suis tout à l'heure passé à l'Apple Store pour voir cette histoire de vibration et je pensais que c'était rien mais on les ressent vraiment beaucoup et même à volume très bas! 

Au maximum, c'est juste insupportable.

Je pense que je vais retourner le produit une fois reçu et repasser sur un iPad Mini Retina en attendant un éventuel correctif. 

En l'état, ce n'est pas possible pour moi, et pourtant j'aime beaucoup Apple (iPhone 5, iPad Mini Retina vendu il y a 3 semaines, Macbook Air et iMac 27), mais là, j'ai jamais vu ça.


----------



## dani31 (1 Novembre 2014)

Cet iPad est décevant, je ne m'attendais pas à une telle erreur de la part d'Apple, hier j'ai regardé un film et en posant le doigt sur l'écran je l'ai senti vibrer, alors que le volume n'était qu'à 50%.

En y réfléchissant bien, l'iPad Air 1 64go à 450 euros sur le refurb était assez intéressant (bien qu'il n'y soit plus pour l'instant), au moins lui n'a pas ce désagrément, mais il est moins puissant...

C'est dur, d'un côté un iPad plus récent, plus puissant, moins autonome et vibrant, de l'autre un ancien qui n'a aucun de ces défauts sauf la puissance, mais qui est largement suffisant pour un usage courant, mais qui n'a pas également le touch ID, et pour moi ça c'est utile, j'y ai gouté sur l'iPhone et je trouve ça génial ! Quelle erreur je sais pas comment c'est possible !

Surtout que ça donne du grain à moudre aux concurrents d'Apple !


----------



## MaitreYODA (1 Novembre 2014)

Je te rejoint, c'est inadmissible d'avoir laisser passer un tel défaut et c'est vraiment dommage...

Moi qui est un iPad 2 et qui était pressé et content de le changer pour un iPad Air 2, je me vois obligé d'attendre encore quelques semaines/mois, le temps que ce défaut soit corrigé.

Ceux qui sont sur iPad Air 1, (voir iPad 4) ont de la chance! J'en peux plus de l'iPad 2 qui lag et qui n'est pas Rétina!


----------



## dani31 (1 Novembre 2014)

Et encore si ils corrigent le problème !

Si ça se trouve c'est normal pour eux !


----------



## MaitreYODA (1 Novembre 2014)

Je pense qu'ils sont obligé de faire quelque chose pour plusieurs raisons:

d'une, c'est inadmissible pour un produit "haut de gamme" a ce prix

de deux, ils ont eu et vont avoir tellement de retours d'iPad que ça va les gonfler!

de trois, je pense que ces vibrations peuvent être nuisible sur le long terme aux compososants de l'iPad. Et je ne pense pas qu'ils veulent une class-action avec des dizaines de millions de produits concernés :/


----------



## dani31 (1 Novembre 2014)

Tu sais je me souviens encore de l'iPhone 4 qu'on devait prendre avec des pincettes pour ne pas qu'il perde plusieurs barres de réseau, Apple n'a jamais rien fait pour résoudre ce problème.

Ou on l'achetait en l'état en y mettant un bumper pour diminuer le problème, ou on le tenait avec deux doigts, ou on ne l'achetait pas.

Pourtant ils couraient les mêmes risques que maintenant avec le Air 2, mais ils n'ont rien corriger.

Alors je reste sceptique pour la correction du problème de vibration du Air 2.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------

Et je précise qu'en plus ce problème avait fait grand bruit, Steve Jobs en personne était intervenu pourtant.


----------



## jeje57155 (1 Novembre 2014)

Je trouve ça dommage de s'arrêter sur ce petit soucis pour l'achat de l'iPad air 2 et de vouloir passer sur un modèle antérieur. Cette iPad a tout pour plaire mais bloquer sur un détail c'est dommage


----------



## adixya (1 Novembre 2014)

Non mais il y a tant de monde que ça qui utilise les haut parleurs ? Moi ça reste exceptionnel tout de même...


----------



## dani31 (1 Novembre 2014)

Ben pour ma part oui j'utilise que les hauts parleurs.

Je trouve contraignant d'avoir un casque, ce n'est que mon avis.

J'utilise un casque quand je n'ai pas le choix, c'est à dire pour ne pas déranger.


----------



## MaitreYODA (1 Novembre 2014)

Perso c'est pas tant le fait que ça me gène, ces vibrations. C'est surtout que j'ai peur pour les composants sur le long terme. Et je suis pas prêt à prendre ce risque pour un produit à 600!


----------



## jeje57155 (1 Novembre 2014)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> Perso c'est pas tant le fait que ça me gène, ces vibrations. C'est surtout que j'ai peur pour les composants sur le long terme. Et je suis pas prêt à prendre ce risque pour un produit à 600!




Si jamais problème il y a de ce côté, t'inquiète pas que Apple fera le nécessaire


----------



## dani31 (1 Novembre 2014)

En parlant de garantie, qu'en est-il de la garantie chez Apple ? Car sur leur site ils parlent d'une garantie d'un an pour les pannes et d'une deuxième année pour conformité.

Donc si je comprends bien les produits Apple ne sont garantis qu'une seule année.

J'ai l'impression que beaucoup s'imaginent que la deuxieme année est obligatoire en Europe, mais ce n'est pas une garantie panne qui est obligatoire la deuxieme année mais bien une garantie de conformité, ce qui n'est pas pareil.


----------



## MaitreYODA (1 Novembre 2014)

Si y a un problème dans la 2ie année à cause des haut parleur (des composants endommagès à cause des vibrations par exemple), pour moi ça entre dans la garantie de deux ans et c'est un vice-caché.


----------



## dani31 (1 Novembre 2014)

Oui mais si on va par là n'importe quelle panne peut être un vis caché alors

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------

Ensuite il faudrait arriver à prouver que le problème en question serait du aux vibrations, et ça c'est une autre manche.

Personnellement je ne pense pas qu'il puisse y avoir des problèmes liés aux vibrations, mais bon on ne peut être certain de rien.

Je ne pense pas car il n'y a pas de parties mobiles dans le téléphone, mais uniquement des pièces soudés et fixes, donc les vibrations n'auraient pour moi aucun effet.


----------



## adixya (1 Novembre 2014)

Non mais si l'appareil s'arrête de fonctionner dans les deux ans sans choc apparent qu'elle que soit la cause de la panne, c'est non conforme, clairement. Après que le revendeur rechigne à prendre en charge c'est malheureux mais ça existe.


----------



## dani31 (1 Novembre 2014)

C'est justement ce que je disais tout à l'heure, attention à ne pas confondre garantie de conformité et garantie panne.

Dans le cas où la tablette ne fonctionne plus du tout, même sans choc apparent, on est CLAIREMENT sur la garantie panne.

La garantie de conformité c'est au cas, par exemple, où on s'apercevrait que le produit est différent sur le plan technique de ce qui avait été mentionné au départ par le constructeur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur le site officiel du gouvernement :

Qu'appelle-t-on défaut de conformité ?

On parle de défaut de conformité dans les situations suivantes :

Le bien est impropre à l'usage habituellement attendu d'un bien semblable (par exemple appareil habituellement prévu pour fonctionner sans fil sur batterie devant être branché sur secteur).
Le bien ne correspond pas à la description donnée par le vendeur (par exemple la couleur n'est pas la bonne).
Le bien ne possède pas les qualités annoncées par le vendeur ou convenues avec vous (par exemple une hotte aspirante, présentée comme particulièrement silencieuse, qui s'avère bruyante).


----------



## adixya (1 Novembre 2014)

Je répondais au gars qui disait que les vibrations détérioraient le matériel, ce qui pouvait entraîner une défaillance du matériel.

Ce n'est pas normal que le cycle de vie de l'appareil soit diminué à cause de vibrations ce n'est pas ce qu'apple vend au client. Ça doit certainement rentrer quelque part dans les garanties légales, panne ou conformité...


----------



## dani31 (1 Novembre 2014)

Cet iPad n'aura pas été une réussite quand même.

J'aurai vraiment préféré qu'ils gardent l'épaisseur du Air 1 avec son autonomie supérieure et des vibrations contenues plutôt que ça.


----------



## adixya (1 Novembre 2014)

dani31 a dit:


> Cet iPad n'aura pas été une réussite quand même.
> 
> J'aurai vraiment préféré qu'ils gardent l'épaisseur du Air 1 avec son autonomie supérieure et des vibrations contenues plutôt que ça.




Oui la même chose mais avec Touch ID et le processeur A8x, les 2 Go de ram et le revêtement anti reflet...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2014)

dani31 a dit:


> Cet iPad est décevant, je ne m'attendais pas à une telle erreur de la part d'Apple, hier j'ai regardé un film et en posant le doigt sur l'écran je l'ai senti vibrer, alors que le volume n'était qu'à 50%.
> 
> En y réfléchissant bien, l'iPad Air 1 64go à 450 euros sur le refurb était assez intéressant (bien qu'il n'y soit plus pour l'instant), au moins lui n'a pas ce désagrément, mais il est moins puissant...
> 
> ...



Perso, je le trouve très bien cet iPad Air 2 (même avec vibrations). Et ça me change vraiment de mon iPad 4 (qui cependant était loin de démériter).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h29 ----------




dani31 a dit:


> Cet iPad n'aura pas été une réussite quand même.
> 
> J'aurai vraiment préféré qu'ils gardent l'épaisseur du Air 1 avec son autonomie supérieure et des vibrations contenues plutôt que ça.



S'ils avaient conservé l'épaisseur du Air 1, ça aurait gueulé au prétexte qu'on rêve d'un iPad plus fin et moins lourd.


----------



## dani31 (2 Novembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> S'ils avaient conservé l'épaisseur du Air 1, ça aurait gueulé au prétexte qu'on rêve d'un iPad plus fin et moins lourd.



Pour ma part non, du moins pas avec ces désagréments, comment peut-on sacrifier de l'autonomie pour affiner un produit ?

Je suis d'accord pour qu'ils l'affinent si ils veulent, mais pas en diminuant l'autonomie, on ne peut pas nous enlever des performances techniques tout ça pour succomber à cette mode de l'affinement, le Air 1 était déjà très fin et il n'y avait pas besoin selon moi d'en remettre une couche, surtout si c'était pour ajouter un autre défaut --> les vibrations.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h34 ----------

Là je me sers de ma tablette tout en écoutant de la musique, je n'ai même pas le son à la moitié ! Et dis donc qu'est ce que c'est désagréable de sentir les vibrations quand on a les doigts posés sur l'écran du côté où il y a les HP, on les sent vraiment beaucoup !

Je réfléchis quand même de plus en plus à l'achat du Air 1.

Ça m'ennuie mais pour moi là on est face à un défaut de conception.


----------



## nokiwi (4 Novembre 2014)

Mais vous pensez qu'Apple va modifier sa production pour enlever ce problème de vibration sur les futures séries? 

Parce que moi clairement je ne l'achète pas à cause de ce souci.


----------



## adixya (4 Novembre 2014)

Ha ha moi non plus je ne l'achète pas, j'attends une meilleure version !
Tant pis pour Touch ID, encore un an à se coltiner le stupide code a 4 chiffres...


----------



## Yaya31832 (5 Novembre 2014)

Mon avis là dessus:  j'utilise tjs un casque pour avoir un bon son. Sauf vidéo Facebook ou autre vite fait... 
En effet le son des hp est pas génial sur (toutes) les tablettes et je ne trouve donc pas intéressant de les utiliser. 

Les vibrations sont sûrement gênantes, ça je comprend aussi. La solution pour certains serait peut-être d'utiliser une mini enceinte Bluetooth... ??? A la maison surtout.. Bien sur . 

Avantages: un meilleur son que sur n'importe quel hp intégrés et pas l'encombrement d'un casque..


----------



## Computer2a (6 Novembre 2014)

Yaya31832 a dit:


> Mon avis là dessus:  j'utilise tjs un casque pour avoir un bon son. Sauf vidéo Facebook ou autre vite fait...
> En effet le son des hp est pas génial sur (*toutes*) les tablettes et je ne trouve donc pas intéressant de les utiliser.
> 
> Les vibrations sont sûrement gênantes, ça je comprend aussi. La solution pour certains serait peut-être d'utiliser une mini enceinte Bluetooth... ??? A la maison surtout.. Bien sur .
> ...



Dire que toutes les tablettes ont un son très moyen, c'est discutable...

L'iPad s'en sort très bien en comparaison des tablettes Android milieu de gamme, enfin de ce que j'ai pu voir comme différence entre mon iPad 3 et nombre de tablette Androtruc


----------



## adixya (7 Novembre 2014)

"Son meilleur" ne veut pas forcément dire "excellent son", mais aussi "son moins pire" !


----------



## Yaya31832 (7 Novembre 2014)

Computer2a a dit:


> Dire que toutes les tablettes ont un son très moyen, c'est discutable...
> 
> L'iPad s'en sort très bien en comparaison des tablettes Android milieu de gamme, enfin de ce que j'ai pu voir comme différence entre mon iPad 3 et nombre de tablette Androtruc




Plus que discutable, c'est plutôt dans le sens où on a une tablette et pas une chaîne hifi en main &#128521;
Je peux pas comparer, je reste à distance des androtrucs moi.


----------



## buoman (18 Novembre 2014)

Est ce que les vibrations sont toujours présentes après la mise à jour en 8.1.1 ?


----------



## dani31 (18 Novembre 2014)

buoman a dit:


> Est ce que les vibrations sont toujours présentes après la mise à jour en 8.1.1 ?



Oui toujours, malheureusement !

Tout à l'heure j'ai joué dessus, et qu'est ce que c'est désagréable de sentir les vibrations !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2014)

dani31 a dit:


> Oui toujours, malheureusement !
> 
> Tout à l'heure j'ai joué dessus, et qu'est ce que c'est désagréable de sentir les vibrations !



Il est illusoire de penser qu'une mise à jour logicielle puisse régler ce problème.


----------



## MaitreYODA (18 Novembre 2014)

Je voulais acheter l'iPad Air 2 à sa sortie, mais depuis ce problème de vibrations, je ne ne cesse de repousser mon achat...

J'espère l'acheter d'ici 2 semaines en espérant tomber sur une série où le problème est corrigé.


----------



## adixya (18 Novembre 2014)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> Je voulais acheter l'iPad Air 2 à sa sortie, mais depuis ce problème de vibrations, je ne ne cesse de repousser mon achat...
> 
> J'espère l'acheter d'ici 2 semaines en espérant tomber sur une série où le problème est corrigé.




Pareil, je pense que je prendrai le prochain modèle dans un an... Si tant est que le problème des vibrations ait disparu et qu'il n'y en ait pas un nouvel autre rédhibitoire...

Il est bien mon iPad Air 1 au final


----------



## MaitreYODA (29 Novembre 2014)

Réessayé hier soir à la Fnac, les vibrations sont vraiment très importantes. Il y avait un iPad Air et un Air 2 côte à côte, j'ai poussé le volume au Max et:
meilleure qualité sonore sur iPad Air 2 (et plus fort)
énormes vibrations sur le Air 2, aucune sur le Air.

Lors de mon précédent test d'iPad Air 2 dans une autre boutique, les vibrations n'étaient pas aussi présentes. Avec un peu de chance, on peut tomber sur une "bonne" série.

Mais lorsque j'ai voulu commander le modèle 64Gb gris sidéral (car plus en stock) j'ai appris qu'il y avait 9 000 personnes avant moi et que je ne le recevrais pas avant janvier. 

Bref, achat reporté!


----------



## adixya (29 Novembre 2014)

Y a plus d'iPad air 2 en stock ? Mazette...


----------

